# Artwork problems



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I have an album that has no album artwork and I wanted to add the artwork for the songs. I have I file a jail broken it ouch 6.1 and pwntunes.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You can add Artwork in iTunes on your computer and then Sync it to your iPhone.

Find the "Album" in iTunes. Right click and go to "Get Info". In the box that pops up there is a Tab for "Artwork" and a button for "Add" which will allow you to add your own.

After you do that, the next time you Sync with iTunes the Artwork will go over to your device.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't have access of a computer. That's why I got ifile and whatnot.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I use Mp3tag - the universal Tag Editor (ID3v2, MP4, OGG, FLAC, ...) to add art to my songs.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry, I am not aware of any method for uploading Artwork directly on the phone without using a computer.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks ill try that


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Is thee a mobile version for iOS?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tuckortum said:


> Is thee a mobile version for iOS?


You cannot do it on the actual phone. It has to be done on a computer. The Album Art image is imbedded in the audio file as an attribute when it is transferred to the device. 

I am not aware of any Jailbreak App that would allow you to do this without using a computer.


----------

